# Hilfe bei prinzipiellen fragen zur ausstattung!



## MischaBeton (7. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe foristen. Habe bis jetzt immer mit der hand auf papier gezeichnet (Acryl) und nachher digitalisieren lassen. Da das immer nicht so gut funktioniert hat will ich das jetzt selber machen mit einem wacom cintiq 21ux. Nun da ich von der digitalisierung und vom zeichnen am computer so gar keine Ahnung habe bitte ich Euch um HILFE.

Welches programm zum zeichnen soll ich nehmen (und vor allem lernen) um allen anwendungen wie Drucken von T-Shits, Wandtatoos, Stickdateien, Papierdruck usw.  daraus machen zu können? Corell, Fotoshop, PaintNT, oder sonst welche. Was ist auf lange sicht das vernünftigste und warum. Habe mir schon einige infos zusammengegoogelt aber komme zu keinem vernüftigen schluss. Vielen Dank


----------



## smileyml (7. Dezember 2012)

Prinzipiell gibt es da kein perfektes Programm, da jeder andere Vorlieben beim Arbeiten hat.

Ich persönlich würde dir aber klar zu Photoshop und Illustrator raten, weil sie aus meiner Sicht den größten Funktionsumfang haben. Das können andere ander sehen, aber das dürfen sie auch.

Wenn man das Geld dafür nicht ausgeben will, was angesichts des Preises für das Cintiq unverständlich wäre, könntest du dir Gimp und Inkscape mal anschauen. Ich weiß aber nicht genau, ob die 100% kompatibel mit dem Tablet sind.

Ratsam ist es wahrscheinlich, alle in Frage kommenden Programme (also eine engere Wahl, nicht alle erhältlichen) kostenlos zu testen um sich dann für das persönlich richtige zu entscheiden.

Grüße Marco


PS: Ich bitte dich darum, nicht alles vorwiegend klein zu scchreiben, da es das Lesen nur erschwert. Eine korrekte Groß- und Kleinschreibung ist bei uns hier üblich und hilft allen. Danke


----------



## MischaBeton (7. Dezember 2012)

Herzlichen Dank für Ihre Mühe. Es scheint so zu sein das doch Fotoshop die einzig vernünftige Entscheidung ist, zumindest auf lange Sicht.


----------



## smileyml (7. Dezember 2012)

Auch Illustrator ist gerade bei T-Shirts, Wandtatoos, Strickdateien etc.wichtig, da es für die Schneid- und Stickgeräte um die Vektorpfade geht. Dazu am besten mal hier durchlesen: http://www.tutorials.de/content/621-grafik-basiswissen.html#shirts

Es heißt übrigens Photoshop.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
wenn ich dich wichtig verstanden habe geht es ja um zwei Dinge.
Einmal willst du Bilder digitalisierten und dann um T-Shirts zu drücken.
Eine Besonderheit ist das es ja um den Stieler von Acrylbildern geht, um das mit deinem Tabletten zu simulieren benötigt du ein Programm welches gut die physikalischen Eigenschaften der Farbe simulieren kann.
Hier war bis vor einiger Zeit Corel Panter das Renner im Stall. Photoshop ist gerade dabei aufzuholen, leider habe ich die neue Funktion zur verbesserten Simulation in PS noch nicht ausprobiert und kann deshalb nichts dazu sagen.

Der andere Sachverhalt ist lsd Produzieren von T-Shirts.
Da gibt es verschiedene Produktionsverfahren wonach es sich richtet wie die Daten aufbereitet sind. Am Problemlösen sind Vektorgrafiken. Hier ist aber der Umwandlung eines in PS (pixelbasierend) gehalten Bildes sehr sehr aufwändig bis fast nicht realisierbar.
Daher auch der Vorschlag vom Marco Illustrator zu verwenden. Aber hier wirst du die Modularität der Acrylfarbe nicht hinzukommen.

Am besten du schaust mal wie du pixelbadierende Daten auf T-Shirts bekommst.

Viele Grüße,
Jan

Ps: Hier im Forum dutzend wir uns .


----------

